

Xdiff tracks "moved" code - plasticscm
http://codicesoftware.blogspot.com/2010/07/move-support-in-diff.html

======
plasticscm
Do you guys find it useful? We got a lot of "AHA" effects while doing demos.
What do you think?

Thanks!

